# Day 2 transfer successes?



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All

I've been more of a lurker than a poster, but am hoping some of you can give me some good outcomes from day 2 transfers.  This is our second IVF, our first one in June worked, (1 blastocyst at 5 days), and I got pregnant, but miscarried at six weeks.  On that cycle we got six eggs, five of which fertilised, one was transferred at 5 days, none frozen.  This time they upped my Menopur to 262.5 to try and get more eggs.  The last scan showed more follicles than last time (Around 6 or so good sized on each ovary), but when I had the egg retrieval they only got five eggs this time.  I also bled a LOT after the procedure, and also woke up halfway through, so not the best experience this time.   We got the call yesterday to say that of the five eggs, one was immature, one had fertilised abnormally, one only had one cell, but may develop, and two had fertilised normally, so I am going back today for ET.  After doing so well last time and getting to Blast, to only have two embryos and have a 2 day transfer this time is a bit of a shock.  They said we have a 30% chance of pregnancy with the day 2 embryos, but it feels like it's all over, and we don't stand a chance - Does anyone have any success stories with day 2 transfers?  Obviously I know there must be some, I guess i just want people to tell me it's not as bad as it feels at the moment


----------



## Sweet_bliss (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Murphy,

I didn't want to read an run although I had a 3 day transfer I thought I would give you a little hope.

I had about 18 follicles but when we did the ER they found only 6 egg!! I just couldn't believe it. only 4 fertilized (3 normally,1 abnormally) I was hoping for a 5 day transfer but with my number they told me I would have a 3 dt. they put 2 embryos back in and i was sure it wouldn't work. In my mind a 5dt was the only real chance at success. boy was i wrong. I tested positive on my OTD. and am now waiting for my scan which is on the 9th dec. 

the best place for your embies to be right now is inside your tummy rather then a test tube. remember as everyone always says it only takes 1 to get you bfp. the 2ww is the hardest thing ever but just try to stay positive. 

I hope I was able to ease your mind a little. best of luck to you.


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hiya, I had a two day transfer and now very heavily pregnant   I also bleed through my EC .....
Wish you all the best  
Xxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I only had 3 eggs retrieved and 2 fertilised.  I had them both put back at 2dpt and you can see I am now 11 weeks pregnant.  It was twins but we sadly lost one at about 7 weeks.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I had 4 eggs 1 fertilised normally i had a 2 day transfer
my little one is currently rehearsing his first christmas play aged 4

If you look on the 2ww thread there is a similar thread asking about 2 day transfers

Donna


----------



## HelsB (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Murphy, we are in a similar situation in that I had two day2 implanted yesterday and feel very disheartened ... especially as one was average + the other wasn't very good :-( I had 10 removed but only the two fertilised, and I'd had my hopes on freezing some :-( It's rubbish isn't it?!! I'm normally such a positive person so I'm blaming the hormones for feeling as I do. 
Is the 30% for all day 2 or just your case? If its everyone than that cheers me up!!! I had a 6% success on IUI, through IVF it went up to 25%, so this is quite encouraging!  

if you want to inbox me for a moan then please do ... it's nice to talk to someone who understands. I was the only one having day2 ET yesterday and that upset me ... even the specialists can't get my body to work properly lol. 

Chin up, there is a thread on here that people list success stories and there are loads of day 2 + 3 (apparently it makes little difference!). Look up a fun poll for those who get a ++++ It's very encouraging!!!!!!

Good luck hun,
Hels xxx


----------



## Flying pig (Nov 18, 2012)

We had a day 2 transfer last time. They got about 9 eggs I think and 6 fertilised. They put two back (none of the others made it to blast so no frosties) on day 2. One was lost before our first scan. The other is now a bright, lively gorgeous 2 year old and the light of our lives.

Wishing you lots and lots of luck.


----------



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you ladies, I feel a lot better about it all now.  Just got back from the clinic after having my ET (Back at work now - Boo!   )

The embryologist said that the two that had fertilized normally had developed well, into four cell embryos, and were very good quality, so I'm hoping that's a good sign.  I had both put back, so fingers crossed one or both stick now    

@HelsB - I think the 30% statistic was probably for day two transfers for women in my age bracket, rather than specific to me in particular, as all I asked him was "What's the success rate for day two transfers".  How are you feeling today?  I'm a little more optimistic, but don't want to get too excited.  The dreaded 2WW starts here!


----------



## Bettyboodevon (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi ladies

I had a day 2 ET on wednesday, and am too feeling a little disheartened, but mainly due to the fact that the 2 embryo's they put back were only grade 3's, due to fragmentation  . I hadn't heard that day 2 transfers were any less successful....my embryologist said that the the best place for them was in my womb, so I'm holding onto that right now!

Wishing you all the luck in the world Murphy30 and HelsB!   BFP's for all of us!!!


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

hi

i also had a 2 day transfer.

unfortunatly we only had 1 fertilise out of my 13 eggs - i got 7 with 5 being mature, and we had icsi! 

due to poor sperm we only got the one!

i had it put back this time last week. when they checked it that morning of day 2 it was grade 2 - 5 cells. by time of trasnfer at mid day it was grade 1 trying to go to 6 cells. 

i also have felt really down about this. luckily with my age im only 25 they said i have a good chance about 50%. 

although i am panicing about now is i read online from day 3 the male dna comes into play so im worried it arrested on day 3 being the sperm was poor but i guess ill never no. my OTD is wednesday.

i havent had many signs, i had cramping but that was 3dp2dt and 4dp2dt so too early for implantation really! i am feeling quite negative too. trying to stay positive tho x


----------



## Sweet_bliss (Sep 18, 2012)

Ladies please stay positive...i read a book where they said if you keep a positive mind and visualize you little embies growing and implanting your chance increase because the mind is the most powerful tool you have. 

Just because you had a 2 dt doesn't mean you have any less chance.  The best place for those little guys to be is inside you were they belong and have all things they need.

Im keeping all you ladies in my prayers   

Sending lots of sticky baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

9dp2dt...

maybe they do work!!


----------



## Peaches1984 (Mar 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!!

See a 2dt works as well as any other day transfer. Fingers crossed all goes well for you.


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

I was a 2 day transfer too and I've got a positive too


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

Just to let you know im now officially a   from day 2 transfer


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Dear Louiseenburton,

I had a day two ET done. She is now 8 yrs of age and a right little thing as she makes us laugh from start of day up until she goes to bed-she is hilarious an play little funny tricks with us all. I pray that you trust that day 2 can definitely become a baby for you by the grace of God almighty. I pray  you find it in your heart to trust that this may actually be better than a blast=as not  all embryos goes to develop to blasts and may prevent you suffering that extra angst when they are MORULAS as in my case. Where as day  2 ET may give your embi a better environment to fight on and bring joy to your lives as it did with me. I wish you all the best of luck and that baby by next year in your loving handsXXX -please take courage, in my opinion, the earlier they are with their mummy sometimes the betterXXXX


----------



## louisenburton (Nov 21, 2012)

hi desperate - the clinic said they were in the best place so i am very hopeful 

what are morulas ?


----------



## desperate for a baby (Dec 2, 2012)

Bubbles they are pre-blast embryos that were fertilised for 5 days and should be blasts but delayed and still an embryo.


----------



## sanfrancisco (May 15, 2010)

Keep positive-my ds 1 is from a day 2 transfer and I was initially pregnant with twins.At the time in my clinic it was routine to do 2 day transfers.As you can see from my signature,I have had a good quality 3 day and blastocyst transfer which ended in a bfn,so a 2 day transfer was definitely better for me  xx


----------

